# Who wants to wwork on this one?



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

LOL had a couple of them in my day.


----------



## mo-flo (Jun 17, 2009)

i've actually went to a house before,and as i was walking around to the back yard i was talking to h.o. about the nice deck he had built and get over to the unit and he had took deck boards and built a nice box for the condensing unit as well:no:


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

My customer built a bench over the top of his.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Have seen a few like that one. Worst part is that in some narrow homes there is no room between the 2 homes to install a new unit as the walkway is there. Plus the new units have a much larger footprint. May end up putting the unit on the deck and buying a ultra quiet model like the Lennox XC15 or others.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

That is the reason I got out of contracting and went into manufacturing rep and distribution:sad:

Even now I have to contend with some head knockers though. I just installed a new heat pump for my brother. The heat pump is under stairs going to his upper deck. I hit my head at least a dozen times when I work on this thing.


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

Actually, I had a customer who had a very similar set up as this. The difference may have been that he had an opening built around the unit large enough for me to get into from the top of the deck, so it really wasn't that bad.


----------



## henny (Jul 6, 2009)

How'd something like that pass code?


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

What code do I need to pull a permit. :laughing: I saw that on another site and i,m still laughing


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

i went under a dark deck just ONCE, but never again.

When I got to the unit I was mugged by a family of Raccoons.

_T_hey got me good.


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

henny said:


> How'd something like that pass code?


 They didn't pull a permit to add the deck.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Great idea: hide the A/C under the deck so the house/property tax assessor cannot see it and you pay less taxes.:thumbsup:


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

That works great for drying off your wet shoes


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

jvegas said:


> That works great for drying off your wet shoes


Or blowing an unsuspecting dates dress up over her head:001_tongue:


----------



## refermadness (Jun 23, 2011)

being as though its a tempstar im surprised it still works


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

That's pretty cool  I've seen a few already but haven't tried working it on my own :laughing:


----------



## komatsu375 (Sep 17, 2013)

*introduce*

Seen a few like that only had to actualy get down and dirty on one though.I just seen a good one last week two single wide mobile homes butted together. With a 5 ton unit on top so said the h o I took his word for it wasnt about to climb up and see they looked like 1960s or 70s modle trailers had to tell him I,m not that guy. Dont climb on antic mobile home roofs. It looked unsafe as it gets .:no:STORMAN NORMAN.


----------



## FortCollinsHVAC (Jan 22, 2015)

It could be worse I had a employee go under a house with rocks holding up the foundation.


----------



## Rob61A (Jul 11, 2016)

*It is fine it keeps the snow away from the door on the deck... Years ago Carrier had round units and I cam across this unit that someone installed with the door against the house so you could only open it about 2 inches o servicing was next to impossible. Gotta love when you have to tell the HO that to fix their AC you need to move the unit.. Kind of wish they had Cell phones with cameras back then.. *


----------

